# 99 Ford f450 4x4 6spd Manual Powerstroke Diesel Texas truck No rust



## moremph (Dec 19, 2007)

Bought a Super clean Texas truck from a friend down there a few weeks ago. Was going to Install This Snoway Plow I have for a 99-04 Superduty and use it for a plow truck. But Have since decided that we would be better off to build a second tractor for next season so we can load salt spreaders. Will Sell The Truck with the Plow Mounted and New Ball Premium Moog Ball Joints Installed (they have some play) for $15,500. Will sell the truck cash and carry plow sitting on the bed and do nothing to the front end for 14,500. Will Sell the truck as she sits with no plow for 13,500. Truck Is spotless No rust has at all. Frame is clean bottom of doors are clean and drives nice and smooth. It is a Manual Window Manual door locks no frills work truck. Plow worked great had it on an 04 truck for the 16/17 snow season that the buyer did not want when i sold the truck. Previous to that it was on a guys personal truck that he plowed his own business lot and that was it. Does have a in dash radio with a full Double Din Screen. CM Flatbed was installed new 2 years ago. 148k miles Fuel Tank on bed is no longer with the truck. Call Travis or Will 859-991-8337 Ext 1


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Beautiful truck!

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Texas trucks rock
Nice find


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beautiful truck!
> 
> Good luck with the sale.


If it was only green.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> If it was only green.


Todd will tell me it is.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Todd will tell me it is.


I will????


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

If only she was automatic!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks new. Price is very fair too.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright guys, it's a for sale thread...if not interested in buying then no need to post


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What is NKY?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> What is NKY?


My guess is North Kentucky. Wasn't someone here recently looking for a flatbed?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> My guess is North Kentucky. Wasn't someone here recently looking for a flatbed?


I was.....just in sommerset Ky picking up a new 45ft 37.5K gooseneck trailer....last wed/Thursday.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> My guess is North Kentucky. Wasn't someone here recently looking for a flatbed?


I was looking for a 6.5 footer for a pickup. We were looking at ways to split Phil's up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> If it was only green.


Ya green and a Mopar, End of sale.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Ya green and a Mopar, End of sale.


Orange is the new green.

Free bump for a beautiful truck.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> I was.....just in sommerset Ky picking up a new 45ft 37.5K gooseneck trailer....last wed/Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 180274
> 
> ...


Hope the neck stays attached....gator doesn't have the best reputation around here for quality


----------

